# Futbal stadionok.



## afca (2008 Augusztus 29)

Stadionok és neveik. 

*Kizárólag csak képek*


Ajax Arena


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 29)

PSV Eindhoven-Philips Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 29)

Feyenoord Rotterdam-De Kuip,,A teknő,,


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 29)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]La Bombonera [/FONT]*​ 
Boca Juniors​ 



<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 29)

FC Juventus *Stadio Grande *
*



*


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

FC Barcelona-Camp Nou


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Manchester United-Old Trafford


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Chelsea-Stamford bridge


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

AC Milan-Internazionale Milan

*San Siro*


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Arsenal-Emirates stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Bayern München-Allianz Arena


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

DVSC TEVA,


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 30)

Köszönjük, hogy minket is megemlítettél a nagyok között


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

FTC-Az Üllői úti stadion


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 30)

Axa stadion Braga (83,1 euro)


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

FC DAC 1904


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 30)

Petrzalka *Stadion
Artmedia
*


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 30)

Maracaná


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Bayer Leverkusen-BayArena


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

SKP Slovan Bratislava-Tehelné pole,,téglamező,,


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Inter Bratislava-Pasienky stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Hansa Rostock-DKB Arena


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Atletico Madrid-The Vincente Calderon Stadium


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Spartak Trnava


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

SC Heerenveen


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

FC Groningen


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Twente Enschede-Arke Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

NEC Nijmegen-De Goffert


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

VV Venlo-De Koel


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

De Graafschaap


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Vitesse Arnhem


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Zenit Petrohrad


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

ETO Győr










​


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Fc Valencia


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Sevilla Fc


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Celta de Vigo


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Getafe Fc



<!-- InstanceEndEditable -->


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Villarreal CF


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Racing De Santander


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

FC Nantes Atlantique


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Toulouse FC


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Espérance Sportive Troyes Aube Champ


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Sparta Rotterdam


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

Borussia Dortmund


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

RKC Waalwijk - Mandemakers Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

AZ Alkmaar - Alkmaarder


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Legia Warszawa


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Widzew Lodz


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

MKS Cracovia


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Puskás Ferenc stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Liverpool-Anfield Road


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

*Trenčín - stadion Na Sihoti*


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

*Teplice - stadion Na Stínadlech*


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

1.FC Slovácko (Synot)


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

ŠK Matador Púchov


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

FK Dubnica nad Váhom


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

UTE- Szusza Ferenc-Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

*Sóstói Stadion: Székesfehérvár*


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

VfB Stuttgart-*Gottlieb-Daimler-Stadion*


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Nürnberg


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Djurgĺrden IF-Stockholms Stadion
(Olympia Stadion)


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

<TABLE class=content-txt borderColor=#ebebeb cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD class=content-txt>Malmö FF</TD><TD class=content-txt>-Malmö Stadion</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

CSKA Moszkva-Dinamo stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

<TABLE cellSpacing=10 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD><TD class=boxHeader>Celtic F.C. - Celtic Park</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#ebebeb cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 border=1 valighn="top"><TBODY><TR vAlign=center><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

<TABLE cellSpacing=10 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD><TD class=boxHeader>Rangers F.C. - Ibrox Stadium</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#ebebeb cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 border=1 valighn="top"><TBODY><TR vAlign=center><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

<TABLE cellSpacing=10 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD><TD class=boxHeader>Motherwell F.C. - Fir Park</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Kilmarnock F.C. - Rugby Park


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

<TABLE cellSpacing=10 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD><TD class=boxHeader>Heart of Midlothian F.C. - Tyncastle Stadium</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE borderColor=#ebebeb cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 border=1 valighn="top"><TBODY><TR vAlign=center><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Liebherr Grazer AK - Schwarzenegger Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

<TABLE cellSpacing=10 cellPadding=0 width=434 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=66>



</TD><TD class=boxHeader width=338>FC Wacker Tirol - Tivoli Neu</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

<TABLE cellSpacing=10 cellPadding=0 width=434 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=66>



</TD><TD class=boxHeader width=338>FK Austria Wien - Franz Horr Stadion</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

SK Rapid Wien - Gerhard Hanappi Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

<TABLE cellSpacing=10 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD><TD class=boxHeader>Ards F.C. - Clandeboye Park </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#ebebeb cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 width=50 border=1 valighn="top"><TBODY><TR vAlign=center><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

<TABLE cellSpacing=10 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD><TD class=boxHeader>Glentoran F.C. - The Oval </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#ebebeb cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 width=50 border=1 valighn="top"><TBODY><TR vAlign=center><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

<TABLE cellSpacing=10 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>






</TD><TD class=boxHeader>Brugge - Jan Breydel Stadion</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

<TABLE cellSpacing=10 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD><TD class=boxHeader>Anderlecht - Constant Vanden Stock Stadium</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

KAA Gent - Jules Otten Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

HJK HELSINKI


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

*FC TPS Turku



*


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

*FF Jaro Pietarsaari



*


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

*FC KooTeePee



*


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

*FC Jazz PORI



*


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

* VPS Vaasan Palloseura



*


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

*AC Vantaan Allianssi



*


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Trabzonspor Kulübü


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

<TABLE class=content-txt borderColor=#ebebeb cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD><TD class=content-txt>Galatasaray SK</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

<TABLE class=content-txt borderColor=#ebebeb cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD><TD class=content-txt>Besiktas Jimnastik Kulübü</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

<TABLE class=content-txt borderColor=#ebebeb cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD><TD class=content-txt>Glençlerbirligi SK</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Wembley


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

QPR


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

<FORM name=cart_quantity action=http://www.footballstadiumart.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=31&action=add_product method=post><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=pageHeading vAlign=top>Millwall</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 



</FORM>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Crystal Palace


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Sheffield United


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Werder Bremen-Weser stadion,


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Olimpique Marseille-Stade Velodrome


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Olimpique Lyon-
*Stade Gerland Lyon *


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

JEF Ichihara


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

NAC Breda-Rat Verlegh Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Fc Den Bosch-Stadion De Vliert


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Ajax Cape Town-Athlone Stadium


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Slavia Praha-Stadion Eden


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

1. FC Brno-Na Srbské Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Luxemburg-Stade Josy Barthel

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff height=15></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Liechtenstein
FC Vaduz-Rheinpark Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

FC Tiraspol-Bolshaya Arena


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

SFK Zimbru Chisinau-Stadionul Zimbru


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

AS Monaco-Stade Louis II


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Dynama Minsk-Dinamo Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

http://www.worldstadiums.com/stadium_pictures/oceania/new_zealand/wellington_westpac.shtml 
Waikato FC-Waikato Stadium










<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=100></TD><TD width=10 bgColor=#ffffff> </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=650><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=650 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff height=15></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff height=15></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Sao Paulo Fc-Estádio Cícero Pompeu de Toledo (Morumbi)













<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff height=15></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Ibadan-Liberty Stadium


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Suriname
S.V. Transvaal
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff height=12></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Flora Stadion

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff height=12></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff height=12></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Suriname-National Stadium


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Colo Colo-Estadio Monumental David Arellano


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Deportivo Calì-Estadio Pascual Guerrero


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Deportes de Lima, Peru





750) this.width=750" border=0>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Al Wahda-King Fahd International Stadium, Riyadh


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

San Juan Jabloteh-Hasely Crawford Stadium

Trinidad-Tobago


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

San Salvador FC


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

National Stadium-Ulaanbaatar

Mongolia


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

HNK Hajduk Split-Stadion Poljud


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Karlsruher SC-Wildparkstadion


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Olympiakos Piraeus-Karaiskaki Stadium


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Derby County<TABLE cellSpacing=0 width=468 bgColor=#ccccff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title align=middle>Pride Park</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff height=15></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Real Zaragoza-Estadio La Romareda


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

FC Nantes-Stade de la Beaujoire


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Borussia M'Gladbach-Borussia Park


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Botafogo FR-Estádio Olímpico João Havelange (Engenhão)


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

ACF Fiorentina-Stadio Artemio Franchi (Firenze)


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 1)

*Bázel - St. Jakob Park*


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 1)

*Bern - Stade de Suisse-* BSC Young Boys


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 1)

*Genf - Stade de Geneve-*Servette FC


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 1)

*Zürich - Letzigrund Stadion-*FC Zürich


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 1)

* Ernst Happel Stadion-* FC Austria Wien


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 1)

Red Bull Salzburg-*Stadion Salzburg Wals-Siezenheim*


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 1)

FC Kärnten-* Wörthersee Stadion*


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 1)

*MTK Hungária FC* 
Stadium Hidegkuti Nandor


----------



## lampard (2008 Szeptember 1)

hú, ez csúcs volt. A remeknél remekebb stadionok után az MTK, na de lehetne még Magyarországon találni ennél rosszabbat is.
A fű legalább szép zöld.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 1)

*Manchester City Stadion*


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 1)

FC Volendam-Kras stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 1)

FC Eindhoven-Jan Louwers Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 2)

Dortmund


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 2)

Frankfurt


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 2)

Hannover


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 2)

1.FC Köln


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 2)

Albacete Balompie


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 2)

Malaga CF


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 2)

CD Numancia


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 2)

Valencia CF


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 2)

Real CD Mallorca​


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 2)

Sevilla FC


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 3)

Puskás Ferenc stadion Magyarország


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 3)

Madárfészek-China


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 3)

*FC Schalke 04:*
*Veltins Arena*
<TABLE borderColor=#008000 cellSpacing=15 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left width=175>*



*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 3)

*1. FC Kaiserslautern:*
*Fritz-Walter-Stadion*
<TABLE borderColor=#008000 cellSpacing=15 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left width=175>*



*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 3)

*VfL Wolfsburg:*
*Volkswagen-Arena*
<TABLE borderColor=#008000 cellSpacing=15 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left width=175>*




*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 3)

*Arminia Bielefeld:*
*SCHÜCO Arena (Alm)*
<TABLE borderColor=#008000 cellSpacing=15 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left width=175>*



*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 3)

*MSV Duisburg:*
*MSV-Arena*
<TABLE borderColor=#008000 cellSpacing=15 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left width=175>*



*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 3)

*SC Freiburg:*
*badenova-Stadion (Dreisamstadion)*
<TABLE borderColor=#008000 cellSpacing=15 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left width=175>*



*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 3)

MSK Zsolna


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 3)

Stavanger-*Viking Stadion*


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 3)

Artmedia Petržalka


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 3)

Lokomotív Košice,,Kassa,,


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 3)

MFK Ružomberok


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 3)

HFK Prievidza


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 3)

Kecskemét, Széktói Stadion


----------



## varrodan (2008 Szeptember 3)

*Seoul World Cup Stadium*

Jelenleg: FC Seoul
Google map koordináták
Lattitude: 37°34'5.60"N
Longitude: 126°53'50.50"E


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 4)

A siófoki városi stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 4)

Gyirmót SE


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 4)

Ullevaal Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 4)

Dunaújváros FC -Dunaferr Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 4)

Lengyel nemzetközi stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 4)

Poznaň


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 4)

Olimpiai stadion Wroclaw


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 4)

Baltic Arena-Gdansk


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 4)

Excelsior Rotterdam-Woudestein stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 6)

*Everton -Goodison Park *


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 7)

Ózd, Városi stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 7)

Kaposvár, Rákóczi Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 7)

Budapest, XV ker., Budai II László Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 8)

Top Oss 
Oss stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 8)

Olympic Stadium Amsterdam 1928


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 8)

Roosendaal RBC


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 8)

RKC Waalwijk- Maandemakers Stadion.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 8)

HNK Hajduk Split-Stadion Poljud


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 9)

Olimpiai stadion-Róma


----------



## albertcsani (2008 Szeptember 10)

*csik*

csikbais csinaltak egy stadiont ami legelonek elmegy


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 10)

albertcsani írta:


> csikbais csinaltak egy stadiont ami legelonek elmegy


És ott fogsz legelni te.Ha nem vetted volna észre ide képeket rakunk fel.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 10)

Tatabánya, Városi Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 10)

Paksi stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 10)

ZTE Aréna


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 10)

Siófok, Városi Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 10)

Szőnyi úti stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 10)

Budai II László Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 11)

Surinam-Clarence Seedorf stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 14)

Május 1. Stadion-Phenjan


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 14)

Pápa-Perutz Stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 16)

*Grbavica -Sarajevo



*


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 16)

*Pod Bijelim Brijegom - Mostar*


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 16)

*Bilino Polje - Zenica*


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 16)

*Kamberovica Polje - Zenica*


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 16)

*Pecara - Široki Brijeg*


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 16)

*Gradski stadion 6 000 - Banja Luka*


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 16)

*Stadion pod Borićima 7 500 - Bihać







Stadion Tušanj 15 000 - Tuzla*







*Mokri Dolac 12 000 - Posušje*


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 16)

*Gradski Stadion 4 000 - Modriča







Gradski Stadion 3 000 - Orašje*


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 16)

*Stadion Vrapčići 7 000 - Mostar







Stadion Police 8 500 - Trebinje*







*Novi gradski stadion 8 000 - Ugljevik*







*Gradski Stadion 5 000 - Banovići*


----------



## atihavasi (2008 Szeptember 20)

Nagyon jók a képek.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 20)

atihavasi írta:


> Nagyon jók a képek.


Te birka ide nem firkálunk.....


----------



## lacika2008 (2008 Szeptember 22)

s


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 23)

Baldvin király Stadion -Brüsszel


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 23)

Allianz Arena
Werner-Heisenberg Alle 25
http://www.allianz-arena.de




​<TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 23)

*Pretoria* Dél-Afrika


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 23)

Athlone Stadium-Ajax Cape Town


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 23)

*AJAX CAPE TOWN – Athlone Stadium *


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

*Arminia Bielefeld:*
*SCHÜCO Arena (Alm)*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

Shaktar Donyeck


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

MARACANA STADION


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

SULTAN HASSAL BOLKIAH STADIUM


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

Japán-NIIGATA STADIUM


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

TOYOTA STADIUM


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

SAPPORO DOME, ami azért érdekes mert nem a tetőt csukják be a pálya fölött hanem a tető alól viszik ki a szabadba a stadiont


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

OITA STADIUM


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

MIYAGI STADIUM


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

Benin, Cotonou 35 000 fős stadion


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

Kongó nemzeti stadionja


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

Nigéria-ABUJA STADIUM


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

FIRST NATIONAL BANK STADIUM -Dél Afrika


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

WEMBLEY


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

Argentína 

ANTONIO VESPUCIÓ LIBERTI


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

BRAZÍLIA 

ESTÁDIÓ VIVALDAO LIMA 






FONTE NOVA 






ESTÁDIÓ PLÁCÍDO CASTELO


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

estadió nacional de CHLE


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

Jamaica, Kinsgston 

KINGSTON INDEPENDENCE STADIUM


----------



## afca (2008 Október 23)

Aston Villa


----------



## afca (2008 November 1)

Diósgyőri stadion


----------



## afca (2008 November 1)

*Csikszeredai stadion*

*



*


----------



## afca (2008 November 1)

Pescara-Italy. capacity 22.000


----------



## afca (2008 November 1)

1979 Hajduk Split


----------



## afca (2008 November 1)

Izmir-Turkey. capacity 63.000


----------



## afca (2008 November 1)

Beirut- Libanon. capacity 18.000


----------



## falikep (2008 November 13)

minden ok


----------



## afca (2008 November 16)

falikep írta:


> minden ok


Ne ide firkállj te köcsög...


----------



## andka69 (2008 November 19)

*zalaegerszegi stadion*

ZTE aréna


----------



## afca (2008 November 28)

Abe Lenstra Stadion-Heerenveen


----------



## afca (2008 November 28)

Euroborg-Groningen


----------



## afca (2008 November 30)

Olympic Stadium Amsterdam


----------



## afca (2008 November 30)

Rudolf Tonn Stadion


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 19)

guadalajara jalisco stadium


----------



## afca (2008 December 20)

niki48 írta:


> Én mindenkinek küldöm aki akar velem levelezni. kiss


Akar veled a f.....szom.Nem tudsz olvasni????????


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

Estadio Azteca


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

Montevideo-Centenario


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

Rose Bowl-USA


----------



## Piera_23 (2008 December 27)

Az Old Trafford az egyik legjobb


----------



## Polany (2009 Január 4)

http://www.worldstadiums.com/


----------



## Olsen (2009 Január 11)

Gyirmót SE

befogadóképesség
összesen: 2.700
ülőhely: 700 (fedett: 700) 
állóhely: 2.000

Csatolás megtekintése 231500


----------



## vargesz (2009 Január 26)

kő kemény


----------



## alba17 (2009 Február 11)

Szépek ezek a stadionok


----------



## afca (2009 Március 14)

*1980. *A dunaszerdahelyi stadion az 1980-as évek elején.​


----------



## afca (2009 Április 6)

F.C. København (Copenhagen)


----------



## afca (2009 Április 6)

Aalborg


----------



## afca (2009 Április 6)

HJK Helsinki


----------



## afca (2009 Május 23)

DAC 1904 Dunaszerdahely


----------



## afca (2009 Május 25)

Haladás, Szombathely


----------



## afca (2009 Május 25)

Slavia Praha új otthona. Stadion Eden (21.500 férőhely) 2008-ban készül el.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 25)

St James' Park - Newcastle United F.C. (52.387 férőhely)


----------



## afca (2009 Május 25)

*Győr*


----------



## ibracadabra (2009 Május 30)

Szusza Ferenc stadion


----------



## afca (2009 Június 1)

Tatabányai stadion



[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]



​

A főbejárat (hazai szurkolók)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]




A jegypénztárak (hazai szurkolók)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]




Vendég szurkolók pénztára, és bejárata[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]




A fedett lelátó, jobb oldalán a vendég szektorral (ülő rész, már műanyag székekkel)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]




A kispadok és a játékos kijáró[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]




A fedett lelátó (ülő)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]




Ülő helyek[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]




Ülő helyek[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]




Ülő helyek[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]




Az öltöző bejárata[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]




A tatabányai kispad [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]




Vendég kispad, játékos kijáró, és a riporter állások[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]




A játékos kijáró[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]




Az álló rész, bal oldalon a vendég szektorral[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]




Középen tanyáznak a Turul Ultrák[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]




A "kanyar"





Az állóhelyi rész[/FONT]​


----------



## afca (2009 Június 1)

Csepel


----------



## afca (2009 Június 1)

Steaua Bukarest


----------



## afca (2009 Június 1)

National Stadium(vasili levsky): Bulgaria


----------



## afca (2009 Június 1)

*Besiktas Istanbul*


----------



## afca (2009 Június 1)

Fenerbahce Istambul


----------



## afca (2009 Június 1)

Genclerbirligi
Ankaragücü


----------



## afca (2009 Július 12)

VVV Venlo-Stadion De Koel


----------



## KSzK5 (2009 Augusztus 11)

Anfield Road ! Liverpool FC


----------



## markomadrid (2009 Augusztus 17)

Queens Park Rangers - Loftus Road


----------



## markomadrid (2009 Augusztus 17)

Watford - Vicarage Road


----------



## markomadrid (2009 Augusztus 17)

Middlesbrough - Riverside Stadium


----------



## markomadrid (2009 Augusztus 17)

Barnsley - Oakwell Stadium


----------



## markomadrid (2009 Augusztus 17)

Bristol City - Ashton Gate


----------



## markomadrid (2009 Augusztus 17)

Coventry - Ricoh Arena


----------



## markomadrid (2009 Augusztus 17)

Derby County - Pride Park Stadium


----------



## markomadrid (2009 Augusztus 17)

Ipswich Town - Portman Road


----------



## markomadrid (2009 Augusztus 17)

Nottingham Forest - The City Ground


----------



## markomadrid (2009 Augusztus 17)

Preston North End - Deepdale


----------



## markomadrid (2009 Augusztus 17)

Reading - The Madejski Stadium


----------



## markomadrid (2009 Augusztus 17)

Peterborough United - London Road Ground


----------



## markomadrid (2009 Augusztus 17)

Sheffield Wednesday - Hillsborough


----------



## markomadrid (2009 Augusztus 17)

Cardiff City - Cardiff City Stadium


----------



## markomadrid (2009 Augusztus 17)

Sheffield United - Bramall Lane


----------



## markomadrid (2009 Augusztus 17)

West Bromwich Albion - The Hawthorns


----------



## bokkszi (2009 Szeptember 8)

Ez sem lesz rossz! A Dublini Aviva Stadium


----------



## arkark (2009 Szeptember 11)

nekem is ez


----------



## goodvox (2009 Szeptember 14)

San Siro, Milánó. Forza Milan!


----------



## goodvox (2009 Szeptember 14)

Erzsébet-liget, Szarvas, Sportpálya


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 23)

VVV VENLO-STADION DE KOEL


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 23)

Bristol City-Ashton Gate Stadion


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 23)

*WKEEmmen*
*



*


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 23)

*Slovan Bratislava-Tehelné pole,,Téglamező,,*


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 23)

*Murcia*
*



*


----------



## Forger23 (2009 Október 18)

*A kolozsvári CFR stadionja*

Hajrá CFR!


----------



## .:Skagen:. (2009 Október 19)

*Eindhoven - Philips stadion*

pár éve jártam itt:


----------



## kiskacsa08 (2009 Október 20)

*Stamford Bridge, London*

A legszebb:


----------



## afca (2010 Január 26)

Győri ETO


----------



## AndiC (2010 Május 18)

Mák János írta:


> Mennyi szép stadion van a világon!


 
San Siro?


----------



## Ginopapa (2011 Január 12)

A Manchester United drukkerek figyelmébe ajánlom :[HIDE] www.manutdfanatics.hu[/HIDE]http://www.manutdfanatics.hu


----------



## Vicente19870 (2011 Március 16)

Remélhetőleg 2013 ra elkészül


----------



## Mercy15 (2013 Március 15)

A Bernabeu a legszebb stadion! Most voltam ott stadiontúrán és a látvány elképesztő!


----------



## kisvukk70 (2013 Április 11)

Hát egy Real szintű csapatnak kell is egy olyan. Némely országban viszont fenntartani se lenne miből. MO-n állami támogatásokból soha nem lesz ilyen vagy ehhez hasonló. Az ilyet a közönségből, piaci alapon lehet csak elképzelni, ahhoz meg sok szurkoló kell, aminek meg a jó foci lenne az alapja.


----------



## toomee (2013 Augusztus 3)

Lehetne Mo-n is hasznosítani. Nagyobb válogatott meccseken leene 50-60íezer ember, plusz a koncertek és más remdezvényrk.


----------

